# Treatment Free Package - Feeding?



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

I just reread the forum rules and feeding seems to be an ok topic to discuss??? Hope this post is ok.

I am getting a package of bees from Sam Comfort this spring. All his bees are small cell/treatment free/no supplemental feeding. Since I am getting a package, not a nuc, should I feed or let them be?? Also, I have empty comb that I could put in from my other hive to help them out. Should I even do this? My other bees are not small cell. Would this screw things up? Any guidance is appreciated!

Also, ,my other hive is a 2013 package from Georgia that requeened 3 or 4 times. They have been doing wonderfully over harsh PA winter and seem to tolerate mites. Hoping they turn out to be a good hive with good genetics. 

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am getting a package of bees from Sam Comfort this spring. All his bees are small cell/treatment free/no supplemental feeding. Since I am getting a package, not a nuc, should I feed or let them be??

It kind of depends on what you can expect for weather and what other issues exist. Sam will only feed them honey, and that will preserve the microbes in their gut. A typical package I would just feed them sugar syrup as that is what they were already eating so I'm not going to do any more harm by continuing long enough for them to get some comb drawn and some stores put away for a rainy day.

The upside of feeding honey in your circumstance is preserving the microbes. The down side is it is more likely to set off robbing. The upside of not feeding at all is you preserve the microbes. The downside is if it rains for a week or you get a week of cold weather, they could starve. I would make the decision based on what you think you can expect and when you are getting the bees. Assuming there are things blooming and it's unlikely you'll get a week solid of rain, and it's unlikely you'll get a week of cold weather where they can't fly, then I might not feed them. In an emergency you can always open them up and dump some sugar in there or fill a feeder with honey and put it on in the rain.

>Also, I have empty comb that I could put in from my other hive to help them out. Should I even do this? My other bees are not small cell. Would this screw things up?

If you have some capped honey it would be a big plus for the bees. I would not give them empty large cell comb since you're trying to get them small, but the resource of some capped honey will give them a head start.

Everything is a tradeoff...


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I would definitely feed them. Honey of course would be best. Sugar syrup is second runner up. I would avoid high fructose corn syrup at all costs. Corn is the most abused monoculture crop here in the US. Prolly not safe for you much less honeybees especially wanting to go TF. As MB said bad weather is unpredictable, I'd feed to be safe.



>>My other bees are not small cell. Would this screw things up?

I would not use your LC combs in the new package at all; you want to go forwards not backwards. I would start eliminating them out of your other hive say minimum of 5 combs per year also. A package is like a swarm they want/need comb I would capitalize on that.

Clay


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

There isnt anything wrong with feeding, if they need it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Think about this. The bees in the package have been handled totally unnaturally and removed from their hive, their food stores they saved up last season, and their brood, and combs.

Then they get shipped.

Then you get them and dump them into an empty hive, in a different area, with maybe no wild food supply available.

Do you feed them? Of course you feed them. Unless you want them dead in a few days.

Sugar syrup vs honey? Plenty TF beekeepers including Soloman Parker feed sugar syrup. Just do what suits you best. However they will build comb and get established faster if you feed them sugar syrup, than if you feed them comb honey.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you feed 1:1 or 2:1? 
I would have thought 1:1 and protein supplement to stimulate for comb and brood but the person was is supplying my packages suggested feeding "thick syrup".


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are they being shipped w/ feed? The traditional way?

WWSCD? Did you ask Sam?


----------

